# Ramp for getting on/off bed



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My 13+ yr old lab has pretty bad arthritis in his elbows. He sleeps on my bed with me which is 28" high. I've noticed lately that he is starting to hesitate jumping on/off the bed.
Do you think a ramp is the way to go? Does anyone have any suggestions for an indoor ramp?


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I haven't seen any good ramps for indoor use, but maybe someone else can chime in. For my senior, I used a telescoping ramp for the car. For indoors, our bridge girl didn't get on the bed. I have seen carpeted stairs that seem to work well and take up less space. Maybe this is an option for you? I've seen them at Walmart, Petco, etc.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I was looking at stairs but for some reason was thinking a ramp would be easier for an old dog than stairs. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I think there's an element of training for a dog to trust using a ramp. It took a few days of training before our senior would willingly use the ramp and then she would still try to "rush" to get on and off as though she were afraid of it.

Stairs are familiar to most dogs so less anxiety. Also they take up less room. Just my two cents.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks
Do you have any stairs you recommend?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jennifer*

Jennier

I did a google-there are lots of options



Your Local PetSmart® Ad 

Find Your Local PetSmart®

PetSmart® Newsletter 



Dog Steps, Dog Stairs & Dog Ramps | PetSmart


Dog Steps, Dog Stairs & Dog Ramps | PetSmart



PetSmart





30+ items - Shop PetSmart for an assortment of dog steps and pet ramps ...


Mr. Herzher's Smart Ramp Pet Ramp.

$143.99.


Pet Gear Easy Step IV Pet Stair.

$119.99.

‎Solvit PupSTEP Plus Pet Stairs - ‎Deluxe Doggy Steps - ‎PetSTEP Pet Ramp and ...

Doggy Steps » Deluxe Doggy Steps - As Seen on TV| PetSmart

Pet Supplies, Pet Accessories, and Many Pet Products | PetSmart › Dog › Ramps & Steps‎


PetSmart


Use near the bed, couch, car--anywhere your pet could use a little help getting up or down. Doggy Steps is designed especially for smaller breeds, older dogs, ...


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I bought my mother these stairs/ramp for Christmas for her two dogs and they are very nice - can be used as stairs or as a ramp and fold up for quick storage (sorry, couldn't copy & paste a photo). I found the best price on e-bay.

Pet Studio Dog Ramp Folds Flat Carpeted 3 Step Stairs | eBay


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

A lot of the ones on the market at PetSmart and Walmart, etc, look fine. My friend had a set made for her dog. She contacted her local high school and spoke to the industrial arts teacher. She supplied the dimensions she needed and some carpet sample squares and a student built them. The student got a school grade and a few bucks for the project and my friend got a great set of stairs for a reasonable price. It was a win-win.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

The problem I'm finding is the height. Many of the ones listed are only 19" tall and my bed is 28" tall. The few tall ones I'm finding on Amazon aren't getting very good reviews. I'll keep looking


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My previous Golden had bad arthritis issues and I actually got an ottoman for him that was halfway between the height of the bed and the floor and I helped him onto the ottoman and then the bed. I have a very high bed as well. 
I tried the ramp but he was totally afraid of it - no idea why.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

We have a high bed and got these stairs Amazon.com: Pet Gear Easy Step III Pet Stairs, 3-step/for cats and dogs up to 150-pounds, Chocolate: Pet Supplies

They work really well, but you have to spend some time getting your dog comfortable with using them. Our puppy took to them right away, going up and down, but our older dog will only use them to go down. We're ok with that since going down stresses their joints more. They're the perfect height for us, don't slip, and were relatively cheap.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Chaya said:


> We have a high bed and got these stairs Amazon.com: Pet Gear Easy Step III Pet Stairs, 3-step/for cats and dogs up to 150-pounds, Chocolate: Pet Supplies
> 
> They work really well, but you have to spend some time getting your dog comfortable with using them. Our puppy took to them right away, going up and down, but our older dog will only use them to go down. We're ok with that since going down stresses their joints more. They're the perfect height for us, don't slip, and were relatively cheap.


How sturdy do you feel these are? The other problem is that for some reason most of these reviews are by people with 10lb dogs.
Those are the ones I'm leaning towards, but am concerned about how sturdy they are, the last thing my old guy needs is the stairs tipping on him!


I also found these Pet Stairs - Cat and Dog Steps for Beds - Pet Classics™ but with shipping would be $250!


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

They're sturdy enough for me to walk on, and I'm about 130lb 

They don't wobble when the dogs use them, and they're wide enough for goldens.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks. I will give them a try. If they don't work, I will bite the bullet for the other ones, or try to see if I even make a better set.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's a pointer to a thread with a lot of devices (steps, ramps, harnesses, strollers, etc.) to help aging and/or disabled dogs: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...y-breed-standard/92648-assistive-devices.html.

I am especially pleased with this company: Cedar Pet Stairs - Pet Classics™. We have a two-step unit from them and it is sturdy enough for me to use. They delivered faster than promised, too.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you, I'll look through that thread. I think the classic pets is the same company I found above.


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

My Christi used bed stairs (the same ones as Chaya). We ordered them off of EBay. They were plastic with carpeted steps. Assembly was super easy as they snap together. They were very sturdy and it only took Christi a couple of treats to learn how to go up and down on them. The first set had five steps and for our new bed we ordered the set with three steps. Her vets were very pleased we used them to protect her joints. Once she had her steps, Christi never even tried to jump on or off the bed again. We also used the same steps for her to get in and out of our Jeep when she became weak from her cancer.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I got the Pet Gear easy step III today. They seem pretty sturdy so I am happy about that.
Guinness is less than thrilled about them so far! It will take some training for him. Kenzie, being that she is part mountain goat, got the hang of them after one or two training sessions!

I actually rearranged my bedroom to give him more room to maneuver at the bottom of the steps, the way it was set up he only had about a foot between the wall and the last step.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Jennifer1 said:


> Thanks
> Do you have any stairs you recommend?


My husband made a set for Kea when she was younger and we were concerned about jumping on/off the bed before joints were fully developed. We trained her to use them with treats and "use your steps". I wish we lived closer, he could make you some too.

ETA: Glad you got some. I'm not surprised that Kenzie is all about 'em - I am constantly surprised when we're hiking and Kea scrambles up rocks like a mountain goat.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been working with him some more and have managed to get him to go up and down them about 10 times in a row! He would still prefer to jump but will do the stairs if I ask him to. He even came down them once all on his own! I think it will take some time before he is truly comfortable in them but I see it happening in the near future! I think if they were just a bit wider he would be much more comfortable on them. His hind feet hit the sides every now and then and slip a little which scares him.
It is a work in progress!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I would make it myself.


----------

